# Banana and dark chocolate



## Andrew (Sep 25, 2011)

My wife's idea for an evening treat for herself - take one banana peel back the skin most of the way - add several cubes of chocolate return the peel to its original position then heat under the grill until the chocolate has melted,  then eat quick!


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2011)

Andrew said:


> My wife's idea for an evening treat for herself - take one banana peel back the skin most of the way - add several cubes of chocolate return the peel to its original position then heat under the grill until the chocolate has melted,  then eat quick!



Oh wow I like the sound of your wife Andrew.Get her to join here


----------



## Copepod (Sep 25, 2011)

Old campfire favorite - wrap banana and chocolate in foil and drop into embers.


----------



## Shopaholic (Sep 25, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Old campfire favorite - wrap banana and chocolate in foil and drop into embers.



Ooh yes - I remember doing this with really ripe bananas and piercing them with chocolate buttons before wrapping in tin foil and putting on the BBQ/campfire embers .....


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 25, 2011)

That sounds very sickly to me !


----------



## Andrew (Sep 26, 2011)

*Sticky fingers*

If you want sticky fingers try drinking hot coffee though a cadbury spira
its good fun!!!!




HOBIE said:


> That sounds very sickly to me !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 26, 2011)

I said SICKLY !   I hate the thought of sweet things !


----------



## D_G (Sep 26, 2011)

Andrew said:


> If you want sticky fingers try drinking hot coffee though a cadbury spira
> its good fun!!!!



Iv done something similar to this....get a penguin bar and eat both of the ends, then use it as a straw to drink a few sips of any hot drink, then demolish the penguin and its all gooey inside coz of the hot drink! mmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> I said SICKLY !   I hate the thought of sweet things !



I wish I hated the thought of sweet things!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 27, 2011)

Can we please remove this thread .................


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Can we please remove this thread .................



Why?????


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 27, 2011)

Because i really really dont like cakes, chocs, sweets etc and would only eat a banana if i was going to do 10mile+ on peddle bike !


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Because i really really dont like cakes, chocs, sweets etc and would only eat a banana if i was going to do 10mile+ on peddle bike !



ROFL pleased I never put my ideas for a chocolate treat up yesterday


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Steff !   Now if you put a recipe for some type of seafood !! Well


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Thanks Steff !   Now if you put a recipe for some type of seafood !! Well



How about Pig Sushi?

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/11/pig-sushi.html


----------



## Andrew (Sep 28, 2011)

*I have never tried that one*

Some time when I am in need of a fix I may give it a go --   then go for a long walk





D_G said:


> Iv done something similar to this....get a penguin bar and eat both of the ends, then use it as a straw to drink a few sips of any hot drink, then demolish the penguin and its all gooey inside coz of the hot drink! mmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## David H (Sep 28, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Old campfire favorite - wrap banana and chocolate in foil and drop into embers.



Never brought tinfoil camping! used Dock Leaves to wrap food and encase in damp mud place on fire - mud turns solid holding juices and steam inside.

Old scouting trick!


----------

